# Cooling Fans Help!



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 23, 2011)

My System Config is in my signature.

Motherboard has only 2 spots for connecting Cooling Fans.

1. CPU - Occupied.
2. System - Occupied with a Cheap ass Noisy Fan.

Now There are no spots left to connect fan to mobo. VX450 still has plenty of open connectors but they are different that the Pins coming with Fans.

I can add a couple of more fans to this case so is there any solution?

And please suggest some low noise fans (Budget is no worry).


----------



## Skud (Aug 23, 2011)

AFAIK, all case fans comes with a 3-pin to 4-pin molex connector for connecting with the SMPS directly. At least CoolerMaster ones come.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Aug 23, 2011)

^ no they don't, coolermaster case fans value pack doesn't come with 3/2 pin to molex converter,maybe led fans comes with them but if you search at a descent computer shop you can get it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 24, 2011)

Can you give me Links of the CM Fans that fit directly to Molex? Cooling is severely crippled on my machine as only 1 System Pull Fan is there is entire rig.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

@Tech_Wiz, if low noise is what u are looking for & money is not a constraint, *Noctua fans* are made for you...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 24, 2011)

But then V6GT FTW!! (with respect to look, noise)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

@d6bmg, FYI V6gt is a loud cooler..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 24, 2011)

Umm isnt V6GT a CPU Cooler? I want Case Fans.

Any other suggestions than Noctua? They are good but It will be better if I can get a cheaper alternative. If they are not decent enough then I will buy Noctua


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 24, 2011)

buy CM fans...R4's to be exact...dont go for the *VALUE* packs...they are named that for a reason...a single pack should be your choice...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> @d6bmg, FYI V6gt is a loud cooler..



I'm using V6GT and it seems to be pretty silent to me but didn't do the comparison with any other cooler . So sorry for posting wrong info.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 24, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> I'm using V6GT and it seems to be pretty silent to me but didn't do the comparison with any other cooler . So sorry for posting wrong info.



I havn't heard a V6gt myself... Read on reviews...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 30, 2011)

Not Creating a separate thread for small query.

I have reset all the OC to default setts as the OC is not right now required for things I am running

I undervolted the CPU from 1.4 to 1.3 and Temps in Idle came down by 4 Deg to 39 & Full Load are stabilizing near 65. I think these are OK temp.

Only Concern is AMD CPU fan when in full swing getting a wee bit noisy for my taste. 

Any alternatives? Requirement is it should be quiet and when I require OC it should be able to keep it cool for 3.8 to 4 GHz.

Also How far I can under volt this CPU for getting further temp drops? Will it help?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Not Creating a separate thread for small query.
> 
> I have reset all the OC to default setts as the OC is not right now required for things I am running
> 
> ...



i think u better get a TX3 for 1.2K


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

^^nope TX3 will be just waste of money when compared to hyper 212+ which is just 0.6K more.so tech wiz buy 212 and about undervolting lower the volt in installments see at which volt you will be able to run your system stable.i myself using the processor at 1.225 volt which is 0.175 volt less than the stock.at 1.4V my stock cooler can't keep this thing below 70C at all.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^nope TX3 will be just waste of money when compared to hyper 212+ which is just 0.6K more.so tech wiz buy 212 and about undervolting lower the volt in installments see at which volt you will be able to run your system stable.i myself using the processor at 1.225 volt which is 0.175 volt less than the stock.at 1.4V my stock cooler can't keep this thing below 70C at all.



is 212 available currently


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it is available with Itwares


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> is 212 available currently



he is talking about Hyper 212+. 212 is most likely discontinued.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 31, 2011)

TX3 is the most vfm cooler if ur not into OC btw Hyper212+ has 120mm fan & 4heatpipes over 92mm fan & 3 hp in TX3


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

yes i was talking about 212+ only and also i have mentioned  it correctly.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 31, 2011)

How much temp should have expect after this cooler? Any review etc?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> 212 is most likely discontinued.



Yes, it is discontinued. No more pro212 will be produced & it will be available till old stocks last.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 31, 2011)

@tech_wiz,
 3-4C more than room temperature at idle and something around 10-15C in load.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 1, 2011)

here is the review
Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus Review - Overclockers Club


----------

